# Considering going abroad to have more embryos transferred



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

I know the thread title sounds a bit dodgy but please let me explain! I have just had my follow-up after a second failed ICSI. We are severe male factor and although I respond well to stims, we get very poor fert rates and few (although ok) embryos each time. My consultant said that he thinks we'll get there with enough attempts but said that we're a case in point of people (under 40) who should be allowed a 3-embryo transfer, to increase our chances of success each time. Well, this got me thinking   I've never considered going abroad for tx before but am I correct in thinking that the policy on embryo transfer is less rigid in some other countries? I don't want to be stupid and would want to go somewhere reputable but wondered whether anyone could advise me and perhaps point me in the direction of some good clinics to research as I really haven't got a clue. I'm a teacher so I would need to time things to coincide with school holidays - I don't know whether some places are better at accomodating people's timescales than others,

Many thanks,

Lou x


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Lou,

I had tx abroad and had 4 embryos transferred, I knew all the risks which were explained to me by my consultant. One of the embryos was slower than the others to divide so I pretty much knew that it would arrest but for some reason I could not discard it.

Unfortunately it was a bfn for us but I am definitely considering returning to the same clinic so that I can have more than 2 embryos transferred. Treatment abroad can also be a lot lot cheaper and they will work around your timescales also. Another bonus is that the clinic I use do not have a waiting list.

If you would like to check out the clinic it is www.ivfturkey.com

There is also a thread on FF of people who are currently having treatment at the Jinemed, Istanbul:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79091.270

You will also find many other clinics abroad which have a good reputation of FF, I am sure some of the other ladies will tell you more.

Tattyt

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rhiannon1 (May 26, 2005)

Hi, have you considered Brussels?  there is a thread called Anyone going to Brussels where we are cycling at VUB. You can transfer as many as you need to.  I am about to cycle there (had success but miscarried) and will be transferring 4.

The clinic has a great reputation but is by no means perfect.

Read both threads to get a feel for the treatment and let me know what you think.

Rhiannon  xx


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

This was one of the many reasons I began looking abroad.  I went to ISIDA in Kiev and had four embryos transferred, I was going to go for five but the embryologist came and spoke to me before the transfer and recommended three as the quality was so good and I had never had IVF before.  I told him we were 42 and after twins, so could I have four, which they agreed to.  I'm please to say that I am now 25 weeks pregnant with twins - but obviously there is no guarantee, gone have been to the same clinic and had five put back and they have nothing.  I personally believe, that the older you get the more of a numbers game it is - I know others will disagree with me.

The clinic in question has recently changed its policy about the number of embryos, it will still put back up to five but you have to sign an statement saying you know the risks of multiple pregnancies and the threat of a possible reduction.

Personally, we were very happy with the hospital, the standard of care and obviously the result.  I wanted donor eggs but there were no waiting lists even though I needed a 
r-neg donor, if you are using your own eggs, I should imagine they would even more accommodating.

Good luck with your choices

K


----------



## Rhiannon1 (May 26, 2005)

Kitty, pleased to hear that transferring more embies resulted in twins!  congrats!  can i ask - was it a three day or five day transfer and what protocol were you on?

Im transferring four blasts and would love twins!  Im 42!

Tatty, really sorry about your bfn


rhianon  xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

This was also the reason I wanted to go to ISIDA, having considered my history of IVF , age, and finances, and accepting the risks of multiple transfer.  I managed to conceive triplets with 4 embryos, but this materialised into one healthy singleton, which for me was the desired outcome, so we are very happy.

I fell into the category of unexplained failures,  even with donor eggs, so for me it was a considered decision after 4 failed donor tx treatments abroad.

Having said that, it was a shock to find  that three had implanted and a real relief to find only one progressing.  If you do go down this route, please make sure you are well prepared to discuss and consider embryo reduction,  as this also has risks,  as well as the risks of a twin pregnancy. Although this is safer than ever before , all multiple conceptions are higher risk and at best  and present more concern and worry during pregnancy.

As far as I know, women cycling with their own eggs can still have 3 embryos transferred if the consultant agrees, as I had three  offered at the Lister .Has this changed. ?

best of luck,


roze.


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rhiannon

I had 4 x 2 day transfer. 

I had a hystercopy and was diagnosed with a thin lining, so  I was on vitamin e, trental and divigel 3 times a day, then I started on the progesterone shots just before the transfer, post transfer I was on progesterone shots and divigel which seemed to last forever! but I started to do them every other day from week 10 and stopped altogether from week 12.  

Good luck

Take care

K


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you girls for your replies - plenty to mull over now  

Lou x


----------

